# Funny trick - Don't stare at this photo!



## Willa (May 31, 2007)

Ok, I know its probably a prank but anyway, I thought it would be funny to post it here (the text aint mine)

________________________________________________
Before loking at the photo you must be a bit carefull since i received these warnings and was told to pass them on:

- Do not stare at the photo for too long
- Try not to look at her eyes
- if you start to feel uneasy just close the picture
- If you feel an uncontrolable desire to look at the photo please close it

Origin of the photograph:

Indonesia,a fotographer was taking photos near some catacombs where a great massacre had taken place,and took a photo of this corridor.This was what was revealed when the negatives came.

Facts:

- The photographer that took this photo sent it to be studied;
- A photographer that studied the photo for too long went mad;
- A newspaper tried to publish the photo for an article but nothing came out except a corridor with a black smudge;
- Parapsicologists say it is a case of life after death photo,where we can see the still living form of a spectre or ghost.


Commentaries:

- A lot of people say they don't see anything but an empty corridor
- Others say that they see a lot of figures (some even of people long dead)
- Some say they see the figure,waving to them as if saying goodbye
- Others even say the figure is caling them,to aproach...

In conclusion no one knows for sure the exact origin of the photo but ever since the newspaper incident this photo has gained a lot of divulgation over the internet and parapsicologists advert that the energy in this photo may also the contain the energy of the girl,which may result in certain phenomenons happening at the place where this photo is viewed.
That is why i put the warnings at the beggining.


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v4..._69/menina.jpg


----------



## Hilly (May 31, 2007)

wierd


----------



## midgetfury74 (May 31, 2007)

that seriously made me think of the little girl from the ring and that movie scared the bejesus out of me.


----------



## Willa (May 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *badtzmaru74* 

 
_that seriously made me think of the little girl from the ring and that movie scared the bejesus out of me._

 
Me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lolll


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 31, 2007)

ssoo... its a picture of a scary looking girl photoshopped into a hallway'? and it looks as if I had 3-D glasses I would be seeing it in 3-D due to the red and blue borders along everything. I thought it was gonna be one of those things where you stare at it or a while and something flashes on the screen. lol


----------



## Raerae (May 31, 2007)

Yah... I'm looking at it going...  Ok?  That it?

lol...

 Am i missing something?


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 31, 2007)

you and me both. I don't get it


----------



## Willa (May 31, 2007)

There's nothing ''to get''
Its just a funny/scary story with picture of a girl looking like the one in the grudge


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 31, 2007)

ohh I thought there was some sort of "Trick" to it or something.


----------



## user79 (Jun 1, 2007)

okkkk.....


----------



## Willa (Jun 1, 2007)

Sorry girls

I never thought it would be such a flop


----------



## NeoMatrix66612 (Jun 3, 2007)

omg.  that kinda scared me a bit.
'course I'm scared of everything. @[email protected]


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 8, 2007)

one word. photoshop.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jun 8, 2007)

oh that damn pic. it scares me =[


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SingFrAbsoltion* 

 
_oh that damn pic. it scares me =[_

 
I know it looks quite photoshopped and all, but damn, that freaks me out.  My husband would be so mad if I showed that to him.  He would say, "Why did you do that to me???"  We know what freaks each other out.


----------



## tropical_smiles (Jun 16, 2007)

I open up and looked at the picture and thought it would be one of those where something would pop up on the screen.  So I closed it right away before anything could jump onto my screen.  Then afterwards MxAxc Attack's comment then i open it back up and really looked at it *LOL*. I'm such a chicken


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 28, 2007)

So what if its photoshop, it is a scary picture.

I opened it because the person above me mentioned that nothing pops up on the screen.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm not looking at it. I get scared at the dumbest things. And this will haunt me for years. I'm dead serious.

maybe i'll save the link and wait until daytime to look. LoL that always helps


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 29, 2007)

look like one of those crazy ass movie rofl. i love scary movies. they rock!


----------

